

Skype busting Viber, makes calls cheaper worldwide - ineov
http://www.ihash.eu/2013/12/skype-busting-viber-makes-calls-cheaper-worldwide/

======
kirko
So now I can actually stop using Skype, because with viber I get all that
skaype offers and even cheaper calls, plus best msg app.

